# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  MecklerMedia Announces RoboUniverse San Diego Agenda

## Brian_Krassenstein

RoboUniverse San Diego will be taking place December 14-16, 2015,  and MecklerMedia has announced more details on the agenda. Attendees  can look forward to tracks focusing especially on Agriculture, Cognitive  Science, Drones, and Manufacturing & Logistics. The Drone Zone will  offer further exploration of robotics technologies applied in unmanned  aerial vehicles (UAVs) throughout the event. Further tracks to be  explored include Business & Investment, STEM Education, IoT  (Internet of Things) & Robotics, and Healthcare. If you're  registering, be sure to take advantage of early bird pricing through October 14th--and  note that our readers can save 20% on registration using discount code  3DPRINT. Read more about RoboUniverse at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/100290/robouniverse-agenda-sd-2015/

----------

